# Changed everything...still won't build pressure!



## Ujustwaite (Jan 27, 2013)

Hello all! I'm writing you with the hopes that you can inspire a last-resort fix. Here's the story: 

I received a 22 gal Husky oil-less compressor from a friend with the caveat that it wouldn't build pressure past about 60 psi and hence just ran continuously. He suspected bad valves. 

I ordered a replacement valve kit. It came with a series of gaskets and valves and was careful to install it according to the diagram. Still no luck. 

I then ordered a replacement piston, cylinder, and ring assembly. Replaced that. No joy. It built to about 70psi, but no further. 

I changed the check-valve despite no leaks statically. No joy. 

I changed the unloader valve (which does leak a little air from the quick fitting both before and after change). Not rapid air leak, just some bubbles. Can't imagine this is the problem. 

Air intake has good suction. Pressure relief valve is not leaking. Drain valve on bottom was changed as well. No leaks there. I'm at a loss of what to do next. Any ideas? 

Thanks!


----------



## tractornut (Sep 17, 2010)

Have you checked to make sure that the tank itself is not leaking?


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

I believe I would get a spray bottle of soapy water and spray everything on the compressor and all of the tank bungs and seams. It has to be leaking some place. There should be no bubbles anyplace if you want the compressor to work right. Roger


----------



## Ujustwaite (Jan 27, 2013)

Thanks. Tank holds air overnight. Have used the soapy water and really only see around the unloader. I'm not sure how those quick disconnect fittings are supposed to be air tight.


----------



## 89yt12 (Sep 20, 2010)

maybe the piston walls are gouged up, or its not running at the proper RPM


----------



## Ujustwaite (Jan 27, 2013)

*Piston Walls*



89yt12 said:


> maybe the piston walls are gouged up, or its not running at the proper RPM


I changed the cylinder housing when I changed the piston rings to no effect. I was thinking that the motor might be giving out too, although it really shows no signs of it. 

Any ideas on how to check the rpm of the electric motor. The piston is belt driven, so I was thinking also that maybe the belt is slipping, but it isn't visible because of the speed of the motor. Not sure how to check that either. Seems pretty tight, but you know how those things go.


----------



## shanonmethod (Nov 13, 2013)

Check and connect all valves connections again.I think you may detect any problem with valve try to find and fix it first.


----------

